# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.4 - Samsung S6312, S6810 and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.4 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung GT-S6310M* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-S6312* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung GT-S6810* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG E435F* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG E435G* - added Dead Boot Repair.* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Octoplus Shell Software v1.0.9 Release Notes:*   * Reduced the size of files with information about the models.
* Improved and optimized download speed ​​of information about updates.
* Released some other minor improvements.  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## alaa.mobark25

مشكوووووورررررر

----------

